# Jacksonville, FL- M, today last day



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Today (Thurs) is his last day. 
DOGS AT JACKSONVILLE ANIMAL CARE AND CONTROL IN FL
Needs an Angel.

Call immediately, he deserves better then this.

Jacksonville Animal Care And Control 
2580 West 1st Street 
Jacksonville, FL 32254 
Phone: (904) 387-8963

Email: [email protected]


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

Volunteer says he is SUPER SWEET and only 8 y/o.
Needs immediate rescue.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

I called and left a message that I was interested in him and to please call me as soon as possible. I hope it was in time-I really don't know who else to call to help him-if anyone has any ideas please let me know


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

I have also call June Mason-I hope my message got through in time.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

Are you in Jax? 

Please let me know what they say.
I tried to PM you and it said you were over quota.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

No not in FL-have cleaned out my messages. If anyone knows anything about how to get in touch with someone here please share it with me.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

I think I can help- can you definately take him? 
Can you pm me?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

Already did-


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

I am trying to call again today about this boy.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

He is still circulating on all the groups that today was his last day. have you heard anything yet? This is insane.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

No-apparently Judy the rescue coordinator was at the dentist-left a message to call me when she returns about him and made sure the shelter worker knew I was calling about him. I have not spoken with anyone from there since early last week and they were supposed to call if he still needed help.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

does anyone know what happened?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

???


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Urgent -male in JACC FL- today last day*

praying for an angel


----------

